# The importance of competition with Firearms



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

How do you feel about Firearm competitions?  Are they a useful tool in training for firearm usage or are they just a "fun" activity.

Many MAist believe that competition helps hoan the skills of their art and is a test of what they know and what they can do.  Do you believe this to be true of firearm competitions as well?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 15, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> How do you feel about Firearm competitions? Are they a useful tool in training for firearm usage or are they just a "fun" activity.
> 
> Many MAist believe that competition helps hoan the skills of their art and is a test of what they know and what they can do. Do you believe this to be true of firearm competitions as well?


 
To a degree, because they replicate a small portion of the stress of a confrontation.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 15, 2005)

It depends on the competition. Slow-fire bullseye shooting may not have direct defensive application. You're taking your time, controlling your breathing, etc. in a real life-or-death situation you won't have that luxury of time. On the other hand, action-type shooting can be very benificial if approached with a defensive mentality.

I compete in both IDPA and IPSC 3-gun.  I use IDPA to hone my defensive skill set and 3-gun to play with my toys. In either case, they are both better than plinking targets at an indoor range for combative training. Shooting fast AND accurate are encouraged, you're drawing from the holster/concealment and adding the element of movement and cover that you don't get at an indoor range. I don't see it as an end all beat all training situation. You don't have fire coming back at you (suppliment your training with paintball or airsoft)!

It really depends on your mindset. if you approach the competition as a game than you'll pickup bad habits like sacrificing using cover for a better time, etc. If your mindset is that its an opportunity to practice defensive skill, then you may sacrifice a good score to do whats right.

If you have IDPA or IPSC at your local range give it a try!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 15, 2005)

A firearm competition would seem to be little different than a standard martial arts competition. 

Both are useful in that they provide a measure of stress and allow us to employ our skills under controlled conditions. It does not, however, provide _enough_ measure of stress nor does it prepare us adequately for _uncontrolled _conditions. 

Like a MA tournament, I think a firearm competition should be something used as another training tool, for fun, and to meet ppl with similar interests but varied experiences.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 15, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> It depends on the competition. Slow-fire bullseye shooting may not have direct defensive application. You're taking your time, controlling your breathing, etc. in a real life-or-death situation you won't have that luxury of time. On the other hand, action-type shooting can be very benificial if approached with a defensive mentality.
> 
> I compete in both IDPA and IPSC 3-gun. I use IDPA to hone my defensive skill set and 3-gun to play with my toys. In either case, they are both better than plinking targets at an indoor range for combative training. Shooting fast AND accurate are encouraged, you're drawing from the holster/concealment and adding the element of movement and cover that you don't get at an indoor range. I don't see it as an end all beat all training situation. You don't have fire coming back at you (suppliment your training with paintball or airsoft)!
> 
> ...



IPSC I have seen, but not participated in.  It was something my husband was into a bit back in the early 90's, moreso however, he was into action shooting before switching heavily into rifle competition.

IPSC if I remember correctly is shooting from different obstacles like cars, etc.  I am unaware of IDPA, can you explain this a bit more to me?  

Do LEOs train in competitions?


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

In my opinion, IPSC shooting is more like "shooting gallery" type shooting! Alot of fun! They are pretty open and let you be creative with how you solve shooting problems. They have alot of movement, running (sprinting) with the gun and is generally is a more active sport than IDPA. I only shoot 3gun HeMan class in IPSC which is a 308 or larger caliber rifle, pump shotgun and 44 mag or larger (I shoot a 1911).

International Defensive Pistol Association (IDPA) was formed by a group of former IPSC shooters who didn't like the direction IPSC was going. IPSC started out with a "tactical" flavor but ended up being a shooting sport and equipment race. IDPA tries to stress more combative application such as drawing from concealment, use of cover, tactical order of targets, tactical reloads, etc. There is movement in IDPA, moving from cover to cover or forward or backpedalling to put distance between targets. There are also stages where you practice weakhand (simulating your stonghand got hurt) and stongside only. Depending on the course designers, it has to have some type of defensive application to seen in a stage. We even had one stage where you engaged a target at close range with a knife, then create distance while firing. Law enforcement do compete in IDPA, we have several in our club. While us civilians are required to draw from concealment, LE is required to use thier duty rig, again to simulate thier normal mode of carry. Some of the LE also practice from concealment for off duty carry practice. Its an opportunity to shoot, your mindset determines if its benificial to martial training or just a game.

Thats just my opinion...go to IDPA.com for more info!


----------

